# Thank You So Very Much!!



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

I just wanted to make a special post to say thank you to everyone who posted on my other (5) threads. The information offered by you all was very good & welcome in helping us to know things that we'll need to do or take into consideration for our move to Mexico next year. I also hope the discussions & information was useful to others who saw it or needed it, too.

We'll make our trip to a nearby consulate (Kansas City, Little Rock or Dallas) probably later this week to start some of the processes we discussed. I'll give a report of how it all went when we get back, just so y'all will know, too!

Again, I appreciate your help & the sense of community I already feel on here. We really look forward to the move - and to meeting some of you once we get permanently established down there. Thanks again!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Howler said:


> I just wanted to make a special post to say thank you to everyone who posted on my other (5) threads. The information offered by you all was very good & welcome in helping us to know things that we'll need to do or take into consideration for our move to Mexico next year. I also hope the discussions & information was useful to others who saw it or needed it, too.
> 
> We'll make our trip to a nearby consulate (Kansas City, Little Rock or Dallas) probably later this week to start some of the processes we discussed. I'll give a report of how it all went when we get back, just so y'all will know, too!
> 
> Again, I appreciate your help & the sense of community I already feel on here. We really look forward to the move - and to meeting some of you once we get permanently established down there. Thanks again!!


You're very welcome, Howler. We are a real community here, even if we occasionally get into furious "discusiones" about this and that!

It would be great if you could let us know how things turn out when you visit a local Mexican Consulate to get your immigration ball rolling. Your experiences will help other would-be expats as they get their ball rolling.

¡Que tengas un bonito día!


----------

